# What is this Scary Fish Called?!



## Semper Fidelis (May 14, 2007)

I got these pics forwarded to me of a fish caught in a river in India. Does anyone know what this fish is?

http://www.L..us/albums/scaryfish/fish1.JPG

http://www.L..us/albums/scaryfish/fish2.JPG

http://www.L..us/albums/scaryfish/fish3.JPG


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 14, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> I don't know about the fish but the Indian porters look awful African (Gambian from my guess)!



Good thing you're not close enough to punch in the arm. 

Why, um, of course those aren't Indians. You can tell I'd be a horrible detective or spy because I'm horrible at examining my environment. I just got the e-mail and didn't even pay attention to the African soldiers.

OK, barring that I'm a dork and thought it was an Indian fish, what kind of scary fish is it?


----------



## kvanlaan (May 14, 2007)

Brother, I don't know about the type of fish, but those teeth make 'scary' a bit of an understatement.


----------



## Coram Deo (May 14, 2007)

Looks to me like an oversized older frankenfish... They are from Asia, I hear China and India but someone dumped some into maryland waters about two years ago around here and they are breeding and becoming a problem..

They eat everything...
They can breath Air for periods of time.
They can move on Land, which is why they have a nickname around here called snakeheads.

Of course here in Maryland they have not grown that big.. Most around here are a foot to a foot and a half.

Michael


----------



## Blueridge Believer (May 14, 2007)

I wouldn't want to swim in those waters.


----------



## Herald (May 14, 2007)

thunaer said:


> Looks to me like an oversized older frankenfish... They are from Asia, I hear China and India but someone dumped some into maryland waters about two years ago around here and they are breeding and becoming a problem..
> 
> They eat everything...
> They can breath Air for periods of time.
> ...



Michael - the snakehead fish was dumped into a pond in Crofton (about 1.5 miles from me).

*Pictures of the Maryland Snakehead*

*Spawn of the Snakehead*


----------



## Coram Deo (May 14, 2007)

Yeah, and I heard from WBAL they have gotten into other water ways in Maryland... and it all started from someone who did not want them as pets anymore...

oh well...





BaptistInCrisis said:


> Michael - the snakehead fish was dumped into a pond in Crofton (about 1.5 miles from me).
> 
> *Pictures of the Maryland Snakehead*
> 
> *Spawn of the Snakehead*


----------



## Herald (May 14, 2007)

*The African Tiger Fish*

Rich - here is your fish. It's called the African Tiger Fish. It is a cousin of the pirhana.

*African Tiger Fish*


----------



## Herald (May 14, 2007)

thunaer said:


> Yeah, and I heard from WBAL they have gotten into other water ways in Maryland... and it all started from someone who did not want them as pets anymore...
> 
> oh well...



Yep. They're taking over sections of the Potomac and Patuxent rivers. Both rivers are bass habitats and the snakeheads are making it miserable for young bass. But I know one bass the snakeheads can't touch!


----------



## kvanlaan (May 14, 2007)

> It is a cousin of the pirhana.



I guess we shouldn't be surprised. In Rich's original post, the teeth looked so large, they sort of looked ridiculous, almost like they were photoshopped onto its lips. 

Can you eat these things?


----------



## Poimen (May 14, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> Can you eat these things?



Actually what is more pertinent to me is: can they eat us?!


----------



## satz (May 14, 2007)

Poimen said:


> Actually what is more pertinent to me is: can they eat us?!



Its as if the words were just taken out of my mouth...


----------



## kvanlaan (May 14, 2007)

Oh, I think that goes without saying...


----------

